# Earthborn holistic primitive natural



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, in my last thread I was worried about Pompadour refusing the Earthborn holistic since he is very picky and its very pricey here, but in the last time I went to the store they had the primitive natural one, I saw the ingredients and it looks like it is the best I can find were I live 

So I got a bag and the kibble pieces are small for him to chew, and also he really likes it mixed wit the sojos (one spoon) or other topper.



primitive natural said:


> Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product.





sojos compleate turkey said:


> sweet potatoes, USDA turkey, whole egg, broccoli, celery, apples, flax meal, pecans, tricalcium phosphate, pumpkin, cranberries, basil, dried alfalfa, ginger root, dried kelp, zinc sulfate, vitamin E acetate, vitamin D3


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a good food ;0) it's in the same range of totw, blue buffalo wilderness, wellness core.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I loooooooooove this food. One of the ones my dogs have done best on  Probably the best.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I ordered a bag of this formula, should arrive today, I'm surprised at the quality of the ingredients, it looks better then totw and is cheaper.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I ordered a bag of this formula, should arrive today, I'm surprised at the quality of the ingredients, it looks better then totw and is cheaper.


How'd your dog do on nutrisca?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I ordered a bag of this formula, should arrive today, I'm surprised at the quality of the ingredients, it looks better then totw and is cheaper.



As most know, I worked for EB as a rep lol.

I really do like this company, just always got a good feeling from them. 

That and my dogs have done really well on their formulas, though I do think they did a smidge better on the primitive than the great plains feast.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Its good to know its a great food, it has a something like a meaty smell and his previous kibble kirkland doesn't , I like the results on kirland but he has beeing eating it for almost a year and finally I found a good food to make a change, they also had the ocean fusion, small bred and the puppy formulas so I can make rotation wit those. :wof:

I just hope they keep bringing this brand, since around here its pricy $25 for a 6 pound bag. :tape:


Does the ingredients in the sojos looks nice? :smile: I just use it as a topper.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Its good to know its a great food, it has a something like a meaty smell and his previous kibble kirkland doesn't , I like the results on kirland but he has beeing eating it for almost a year and finally I found a good food to make a change, they also had the ocean fusion, small bred and the puppy formulas so I can make rotation wit those. :wof:
> 
> I just hope they keep bringing this brand, since around here its pricy $25 for a 6 pound bag. :tape:
> 
> ...


TBH, I'd use a quality canned food (preferably 95% meat) over Sojos, which seems a little sweet potato heavy. Or, you can cook your own meat if you have the time.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

cast- he likes the taste, but I noticed his coat isnt as shiny on it as some of the other grain free foods I tried, and its hard to find locally.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> TBH, I'd use a quality canned food (preferably 95% meat) over Sojos, which seems a little sweet potato heavy. Or, you can cook your own meat if you have the time.


The problem is that the canned food options its very limited, the only one witout meat-by products I can find its the science diet cans :frown:

He likes better cooked food than raw, I had many problems when my father feed him cooked when I was in classes he was refusing to eat anything and only wanted cooked, sometimes he is a real pain to feed.

But for toppers I also use sardines, cottage cheese and tuna.

Are anchovies safe?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The Earthborn Primitive looks, ingredient wise, like the best of their formulas to me. I wouldn't think you would be needing to top it with anything from a protein standpoint since the kibble has 38% protein.

Sojo's is a fairly expensive product to use as a topper anyway. Some small tidbit of something fresh from your own kitchen would be just fine.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Anchovies are great, too .


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Anchovies, well the smell might kill you, but that's as dangerous as they get ;P.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> cast- he likes the taste, but I noticed his coat isnt as shiny on it as some of the other grain free foods I tried, and its hard to find locally.


Thanks for the input. I haven't heard much feedback from it. I bought 2 bags the same time you bought;0) I haven't got to it yet. Got to get through a bag of acana first.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> Anchovies are great, too .





3Musketeers said:


> Anchovies, well the smell might kill you, but that's as dangerous as they get ;P.


Lol, I will look for them then.

I have a question, it its normal for a dog to puke a bit of stomash acid in the mornings during a transition? he vomited yesterday and today a bit of yellow foam but he also has refused to eat some meals (he only ate like the half of 3 meals since sunday) maybe its just hunger puke? he also refused a raw beef meal.

I stared the transition to EB 7 days ago.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Lol, I will look for them then.
> 
> I have a question, it its normal for a dog to puke a bit of stomash acid in the mornings during a transition? he vomited yesterday and today a bit of yellow foam but he also has refused to eat some meals (he only ate like the half of 3 meals since sunday) maybe its just hunger puke? he also refused a raw beef meal.
> 
> I stared the transition to EB 7 days ago.


I've transitioned my dogs quite a few times to arrive at three different kibbles I feel good about feeding them in rotation. Puking a bit in the morning plus some yellow foam (maybe bile?) has never been a part of transitioning for either of my dogs. Typically it's a softer stool that I notice. Or, if it's a food that is ultimately not going to agree with them, I can see scratching and yucky ears.

The only time my dogs had the symptoms you describe is when they were eating Nutro. We stopped and never went back to it again.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've transitioned my dogs quite a few times to arrive at three different kibbles I feel good about feeding them in rotation. Puking a bit in the morning plus some yellow foam (maybe bile?) has never been a part of transitioning for either of my dogs. Typically it's a softer stool that I notice. Or, if it's a food that is ultimately not going to agree with them, I can see scratching and yucky ears.
> 
> The only time my dogs had the symptoms you describe is when they were eating Nutro. We stopped and never went back to it again.


I see thank you for the info. :wink:

Then the puke might be for the meals he has skipped  sometimes he does this hunger strikes to try to get what he wants (human food) , today at dinner he finally ate all the contents on his bowl I will have to wait and see what happens in the incoming days.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

*Update* after my last post in this thread he went on another day without eating I gave him ground turkey and he refused to eat it, he also puked the yellow foam again two times that that early in the morning (like 2 am) and the other at 1 pm.

After the second vomit I gave him some kibble wit the sojos and he finally ate but not all the food.

Passed that day he is better now and haven't puked again I gave him a chicken wing and he ate it fast, wit other foods raw or kibble he didn't wanted to eat all the contents, but if I give him a wing he eats it all and its all exited when he sees the wing.  

It looks to me he is trying to manipulate me to just give him wings :suspicious:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> It's a good food ;0) it's in the same range of totw, blue buffalo wilderness, wellness core.


no it's not..it's a much higher quality food than totw...
although i noticed shane put weight on bbetter with totw, i think that's cause we started him on pred then.
after i finish another bag of totw wetlands, i am going to try Winston on earthborn as i believe on paper it is the best food out there, and i like the environmental bags.


totw wetlands(their best)
Protein: 32% Minimum, Fat: 18% Minimum
Calcium: 2.1%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.4%, as-fed
Calories: 3,750 kcal/kg (375 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.






earthborn-
Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product.


Earthborn Holistic® Primitive Natural™ Dog Food: Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, not less than 38.00%
Crude Fat, not less than 20.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than 2.50%
Moisture, not more than 10.00%
Vitamin E, not less than 200 IU/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA), not less than 0.10%*
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.30%*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.55%*
L-Carnitine, not less than 15 mg/kg*

*Not recognized as an essential ingredient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

3800 (M.E. Calculated, as fed) kilo-calories per kg/445 (M.E. Calculated, as fed) kilo-calories per cup.

Carbohydrates - 17.5%

Calories were previously listed as 'gross calories' per kilogram and per cup. Gross calories represent the total calories found in any food. We are now listing metabolizable energy (M.E.) calories, which is required by AAFCO. Metabolizable calories represent what is nutritionally available to the dog for good performance and health.



and as far as blue wilderness, they're pretty good, but not earthborn good.
on doggiefoods or w/e it's called iused to get prim natural for like 47 shipped..large bag which i think is 28


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info 

Pompadour likes it and I'm happy wit the protein levels, now if he stops the hunger strikes when he smells something yummy (like hamburgers) and eat all his meal I will be overjoy.


----------

